# best bands for rock ammo in genral tubes seem to work best for me



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

best bands for rock ammo in genral tubes seem to work best for me. I tried golds gym bands. There good to but only only on certain designed slingshots i have made . Dont no about thera band gold. Have not used them yet do they work.better . Just like to here some opinions


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thera Gold is popular world wide because it works well. It can be cut to propel any size ammo.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Tubes are more durable for rocks, but I like tbg cause of the lighter pull...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Linatex is great for rocks.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Braided #64 rubber bands are what I am using. Throws em good.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Pure Gum and Linatex.


----------

